# New FSW List



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The FSW List has been announced.

Backgrounder — Information for Applicants to the New Federal Skilled Worker Program


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> The FSW List has been announced.
> 
> Backgrounder — Information for Applicants to the New Federal Skilled Worker Program


I cannot believe that nurses aren't on this list?! And this is not current until 2014! Looks like we are never destined to make this move a reality!!


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

carleo1519 said:


> I cannot believe that nurses aren't on this list?! And this is not current until 2014! Looks like we are never destined to make this move a reality!!


Oops, I meant this IS current until 2014!


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Surprised to see 2147 Computer engineers on it. Do I.T occupations usually make it onto this? Do i need a job offer before I can apply?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder, how much is a software engineer different than a computer programmer. All this leads to so much confusion !


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

ya i know, surely there is quite a bit of overlap.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's the NOC spec for Computer Programmer:
2174 Computer Programmers...

To be honest, I'm shocked it's back on the list... There seemed a surplus to me.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know whether do I need skills assessment or only IELTS would be sufficient ? 
I can't find the assessment institution as per my occupation - 2147 Computer engineers

Thanks


----------



## Vommi (Apr 19, 2013)

Is Software Testing included as part of 2174 - Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers ??

Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Vommi said:


> Is Software Testing included as part of 2174 - Computer Programmers and Interactive Media Developers ??
> 
> Thanks


See the link I posted previously... Software Testing is NOT included.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

So happy to see civil engineers on it. Can somebody please provide the link for point calculator?


----------



## DingDangDoo (May 30, 2010)

Self-assessment test – Skilled workers and professionals


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Isn't that the old one? Will there be any changes to it?


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if a statutory declaration for the work experience can be used if the company does not provide the requested details in the format specified on the company letterhead??

The companies here are just being difficult in providing such a simple document.

Any advice would help

Thanks,


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

What should I do if I cant get the work experience on the company letterhead? Im sure there are others who are facing this issue and need answers....

I know for Australia you can provide a statutory declaration on a duty/stamp paper...what about for Canada?


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Isn't that the old one? Will there be any changes to it?


Please find below new FSWP point system (Not officially announced yet)

http://rsmin.ca/wp-content/uploads/...sed-Grid-Proposal-FINAL-20-RDIMS-NATIONAL.pdf


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> Please find below new FSWP point system (Not officially announced yet)
> 
> http://rsmin.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/2826164-SSE-FSWP-Points-System-Revised-Grid-Proposal-FINAL-20-RDIMS-NATIONAL.pdf


Thanks. Any update on the assessing authorities for education and employment?


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

Civil Eng is on the list! yay!!!!!!!!!!! 

but im one, ONE, point short! damn it!

Can somebody tell me if it wise to apply with 66 points? i can add a letter from three employers who will interview me. My wife didnt take the IELTS so no points there

point calculator link
Federal Skilled Worker Program Immigration to Canada


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah I know how u feel going one point short. Just a suggestion, you could study french for the basic level i.e. or A2 and take the TEF, that will get you through or if you can claim points for adaptability by making your spouse take the IELTS then go for it that way.

Yes, you need 67 points to apply for processing. 66 will be a possible reject.


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

I was hoping to apply this may, but it seems it will be impossible... Let's see how much I can get in the TEF or how much she gets in the IELTS... Does someone know if a postgrade counts as second degree?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

sankyx said:


> I was hoping to apply this may, but it seems it will be impossible... Let's see how much I can get in the TEF or how much she gets in the IELTS... Does someone know if a postgrade counts as second degree?


How can you apply in may without getting education assessment?


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Thanks. Any update on the assessing authorities for education and employment?


The designated organizations are:

Comparative Education Service: University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies;
International Credential Assessment Service of Canada;
World Education Services; and,
Medical Council of Canada.

My suggestion would be to go with World Education Services , since this will be the fastest way.

You don't need your work experiences to be accessed by any organizations.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

rajeeve6600 said:


> The designated organizations are:
> 
> Comparative Education Service: University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies;
> International Credential Assessment Service of Canada;
> ...


Thanks. Any update on who can perform assessment of civil engineers?


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> How can you apply in may without getting education assessment?


I will get my edducation assessment! I start that process


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Thanks. Any update on who can perform assessment of civil engineers?


Any of above organization, except the medical councl can do it


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone knows if I can claim the points for my first cousin? She is a Canadian citizen.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Anyone knows if I can claim the points for my first cousin? She is a Canadian citizen.


You can claim points for adaptability if you have on of the following relatives who is residing in Canada and is a Canadian citizen or permanent resident:
parent, grandparent, child, grandchild, child of a parent, sibling, child of a grandparent, aunt or uncle, or grandchild of a parent, niece or nephew.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can anyone help me if Software Engineers are eligible to apply under FSW-2013. What is educational assessment, and how can i do this. Can anyone help me on this.

--Sajid


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Can anyone help me if Software Engineers are eligible to apply under FSW-2013. What is educational assessment, and how can i do this. Can anyone help me on this.
> 
> --Sajid


Check their website. The original poster has provided the link. I think they specifically stated about software engineers.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You can claim points for adaptability if you have on of the following relatives who is residing in Canada and is a Canadian citizen or permanent resident:
> parent, grandparent, child, grandchild, child of a parent, sibling, child of a grandparent, aunt or uncle, or grandchild of a parent, niece or nephew.


So I guess I can't claim them. Making 70 points now as per the recommendations for new point system. I will try to work on my french now.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Software Engineer title is not in the Computer Programmers list of titles. Can anybody make me clear if Software Engineer are eligible to apply.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You need to read the descriptions in the NOC codes, and see what best results with your job expertise. It's not the title on your business card that counts, but the tasks/responsibilities in your job.


----------

